# Sinamics G130 in Betrieb nehmen



## tharnisc (15 April 2009)

Hallo Leute,
ich muss demnächst zwei G130 konfigurieren und in Betrieb nehmen.
1. Gibt es gute, praxisnahe Literatur zur Umrichterinbetriebnahme?
2. Welche Grundeinstellungen müssen auf alle Fälle vorgenommen werden? / Werden diese mit dem Starter Tool von Siemens abgedeckt?
3. Kann ich zum Testen einen VIEL kleineren Motor dranhängen?
4. Hat jemand Praxistipps für Sinamics-Inbetriebnahme bzw. Dinge auf die ich Achten sollte (sprich Anfängerfehler)?

Grüße, Thomas


----------



## IBFS (15 April 2009)

Aktueller Starter-SW-Stand hier:

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/26233208

ansonsten:

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/35202314

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/35195277

ich schaue bei neuen SIEMENS Baugruppen immer zuerst auf
die SUPPORT-SEITEN.

Das hilft oft fürs erste!

Gruß


----------



## offliner (16 April 2009)

Die Inbetriebnahme mit dem Starter ist grundsätzlich kein Problem. Beim Test mit zu kleinem Motor wäre ich eher vorsichtig. Zum einen funktioniert die Regelung nicht vernünftig, wenn der Strom nur im untersten Bereich gefahren werden kann, zum anderen muss auch der Motor für Umrichterbetrieb geeignet sein, da der sonst aufgrund von Spannungsspitzen die ein Vielfaches der Netzspannung betragen kann, zerstört wird. 
Im Zweifelsfall, lieber jemanden Fragen, der sich (wirklich) damit auskennt.


----------



## tharnisc (17 April 2009)

Hallo Leute,
erstmal Danke für die Antworten. Weiß vielleicht noch jemand was zu den Anfängerfehlern zu sagen oder kann ne gute Literatur empfehlen?
Gruß, T


----------

